

"I wonder what happened to Zuck since the early days of FB regarding privacy." - yuhong
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1ydy0w/i_am_raylene_yung_a_facebook_engineering_manager/cfjru3k

======
Cai_Gengyang
Probably busy with married life --- lucky girl married a billionaire at such a
young age. Won't need to worry about money for the rest of her life

